# Where best to order frozen reptile food online ?



## Hog (Feb 11, 2014)

Any recommendations for best price and service ? I like the look of scalesandfangs prices any others ?


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/1049516-frozen-food-deliveries.html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Frozen*

Have a look at Kiezebrink


----------



## jas1972 (Sep 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Have a look at Kiezebrink


Second that
Cheapest i can find for the sizes i need


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Frozen food*

Definitely Kiezerbrink


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I use tsm or rs reptile supplies, both very good.


----------

